# Most OEM looking head unit? (color wise) for jetta IV



## ao2002 (Jul 4, 2003)

I have the monsoon system and i wanna take it aftermarket. But i dont want soemhting that will stand out. I like having the blue and red lighhts. So if any of u guys have any ideas or pics of head units that look good lemme know. I just wnat my interior to be chill and not gawdy. Thanks a lot. Model numbers will help a lot...thanks.
ant


----------



## GTakacs (May 17, 2002)

*Re: Most OEM looking head unit? (color wise) for jetta IV (ao2002)*

Kenwood KDC-919MP
Clarion DXZ-835MP
I have the Kenwood in my wife's Jetta and the Clarion in my A4. I like them both a lot.


----------



## samc (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: Most OEM looking head unit? (color wise) for jetta IV (ao2002)*

gawdy? in that case there is no headunit that'll match perfectly. My kenwood kdc-mp919 matches perfectly color wise but the face is silver. My friend has a blaupunkt alaska (or something like that) and the coloring also matches well, and the units is mostly a flat black.


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

*Re: Most OEM looking head unit? (samc)*

I have a Kenwood KDC-MP922 (replacement for the MP919) and think it matches perfectly also. The buttons are red and the accents are blue.


----------



## johnoneal (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: Most OEM looking head unit? (PlatinumGLS)*

I'm getting the Blaupunkt Miami CD72 and from what I've read and seen it looks like a great match.


----------



## GTakacs (May 17, 2002)

*Re: Most OEM looking head unit? (Bora1.8IV)*

ANd here are the obligatory pics of my HUs in both the Jetta and the A4 just to give you a better idea.
This is how my wife's Jetta looks like after I installed a Kenwood HU in her car.








































And here is mine in the A4. This Clarion can actually change its colors to match the MKIV blues as well pretty good.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view

















These are the 3 different shades of blue from which one should match the MKIV's purplish look


----------



## UKGTI (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: Most OEM looking head unit? (GTakacs)*

Alpine 9815 isn't bad










_Modified by UKGTI at 5:51 AM 9-3-2003_


----------



## vr6jet (Apr 28, 2003)

*Re: Most OEM looking head unit? (color wise) for jetta IV (ao2002)*

I've got this headunit and it matches exactly, with screen up or down.


----------



## MrTopher (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: Most OEM looking head unit? (color wise) for jetta IV (ao2002)*

Does anyone have any of the new Kenwood Excelon?
KDC-X769
KDC-X869
KDC-X969
Was looking into an MP3 and wanted to get some input, wanted to go with the 869 or the 969. Anyone have any of these decks and give any input.
And would they work with a factory CD changer? W/ the right hardwear.


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

*Re: Most OEM looking head unit? (MrTopher)*

I have the Kenwood KDC-MP922...exactly the same as the X869 and like it very much. 
Don't think the factory changer will work with it but you can always sell it here and put that cash towards a Music Keg (Kenwoods version of the Phatbox...made by Phatnoise too).
Here is an AWESOME 'how-to': http://cgulutz.home.mindspring....html


----------



## Erotas (Aug 23, 2003)

You should look at the Sony CDXM850MP. Matches very well with the dash lighting, especially when open!
For an example look at:
http://shop.store.yahoo.com/ad....html


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

*Re: (Erotas)*

I considered the 850 and found it to be very nice. But the lack of preset buttons and the fact that you have to 'open it' just to do anything made me look elsewhere. I know it comes with a remote but I can't always find them when I need 'em


----------



## bluebora20v (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: (PlatinumGLS)*

i believe the new eclipse hu's are a VERY close match if not perfect as well. not too flashy either. great decks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vego99 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: (bluebora20v)*

SONY MEX-1HD, ILL TAKE PICS AND POST THEM LATER..


----------



## Prefekt (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re:*

Pioneer DEH-P9400MP counter sunk:








night shot








face removed








side shot
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


_Modified by Perfekt at 1:47 PM 9-8-2003_


----------



## illcaptive (Dec 18, 2001)

*Re: Re: (Perfekt)*

i have the dehp930. how did you get that to sink in so far? that looks awesome.


----------



## stealthx32 (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: Re: (illcaptive)*

I don't think you can beat the Nakamichi CD-500 (to be released next year) for OEM match...
Concept drawing








CD-400 photo (imagine this, with the other colors)


----------



## rbento11 (May 13, 2002)

*Re: Re: (stealthx32)*

my kenwood


----------



## gorilla800lbs (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: Most OEM looking head unit? (color wise) for jetta IV (ao2002)*

Me Blaupunkt New Orleans MD-70


----------



## VR6 Kid (Sep 1, 2001)

*Re: Most OEM looking head unit? (vr6jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6jet* »_I've got this headunit and it matches exactly, with screen up or down.









Got a friend with the exact same unit and mathces beautifully.
My sole complaint with the unit it that it doesn't sit flush and sticks out too much for my liking when retracted


----------



## Prefekt (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: Most OEM looking head unit? (VR6 Kid)*

I have recieved quite a few IMs about how I got my deck mounted so deep in the dash. I did a write up on this here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...26457
the missing pics in that post are the ones from my post in this thread above. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lsc2g (Feb 9, 2003)

Sony CDX-MP80 very nice HU.. I love it


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

I have a Panasonic MXE CQ-DFX883U. It has a dim button for three different light levels. It matches the OEM interior lights really well.


----------



## -Pascal (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: Most OEM looking head unit? (color wise) for jetta IV (ao2002)*

Blaupunkt Heidelberg (CD50 or CD51) is perfect, both in lighting and plastics texture.


----------



## SnapDemon (Apr 10, 2002)

*Re: Most OEM looking head unit? (color wise) for jetta IV (ao2002)*


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: Most OEM looking head unit? (SnapDemon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SnapDemon* »_









You hit it right on the nose SnapDemon!!! I couldn't agree with you more on the look of those becker hu's. Those, with blaupunkt in a close second, match the best for our interiors. There is a lot more to looks than matching illumination.
That nak mentioned above looks very nice too.
THe only problem with the becker hu's are, they are very expensive and hard to find. For the money, don't come close, feature-wise to the japanese counterparts. If they released a model with mp3 capability, id be all over it. I would even ditch my flip out tv/dvd for it!!


----------



## john_w (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: Most OEM looking head unit? (GtiVR6Guy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GtiVR6Guy* »_
If they released a model with mp3 capability, id be all over it. I would even ditch my flip out tv/dvd for it!!


They've released the Monza which plays Mp3s, however as you can see it hasn't been released in full VW illumination yet.


----------



## Geordie (Jun 22, 2001)

How about the Panasonic CQ-HX2083? Variable color or blacked out, and I think it's a touch screen too. Unfortunately I don't want Sirius and do want XM.










I have liked Blaupunkt in the past but I'm leaning towards the Alpine 9815 right now.


----------



## johnoneal (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: (Geordie)*

My Blaupunkt Miami CD72 looks perfect in my car. Red and blue look like stock. Sounds great and looks even better.


----------



## sharkytm (Jul 6, 2003)

kenwood's with colorshock are a perfect match... my MPV-619 has 7 shades of blue... one matches perfectly, and you can switch the buttons from green to red.


----------



## stealthx32 (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: (Geordie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Geordie* »_Unfortunately I don't want Sirius and do want XM.

Any reason? Most people I've heard from who've tried both have like Sirius better due to the better programming (but then again, that's highly dependent on your music tastes).


----------



## Mikerophone16 (Apr 9, 2003)

*Re: (stealthx32)*

I think the JVC kameleon will match up pretty well. thats what im puttin in my car.


----------



## scsi (Mar 23, 2002)

*Re: (Mikerophone16)*

cool thread, any others?


----------



## Irie18Turbo (Sep 20, 2001)

*Re: (scsi)*

The Blaupunkt Phoenix matches perfectly. 
My only issue is it juts out more than the stock HU.
The LED brightness is the same and exactly same colors.


----------



## ao2002 (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (Irie18Turbo)*

keep em' coming... and did u guys notice any difference when u put a new head unit to oem monsoon speakers?


----------



## crusher (Oct 27, 2003)

why do they have to make so many damn buttons and knobs and crap? stupid displays with like, things spinning and animated lines. a remote control?!? if i can reach out and touch the knob, i dont need a remote.
the best part about that becker (besides the color), is how clean it is. no unecessary buttons or display crap. 
if people have suggestions for clean and simple HU's, feel free...


----------



## Str8desi84 (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: (crusher)*

older eclipse Hus.
I'm loving my 8051. Black, no useless "graphics", no weird buttons. Very clean and simple.
Best part? It's frigin' quality







Blows my Excelon outta the water in terms of quality. The thing isn't even locked into it's sleeve and i've driven around on TOUGH streets yet the unit has never even skipped a beat. I dig it


----------



## crackers8199 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (Mikerophone16)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mikerophone16* »_I think the JVC kameleon will match up pretty well. thats what im puttin in my car.









Yup yup, that's what I've got in mine and it's an almost perfect match - sits almost perfectly flush too. Mine would be absolutely perfectly flush if I hadn't wrecked the cage by taking it out and putting it back in so many times...once I get a new cage I expect it to look great. I'll post pics later tonight...


----------



## GoOrMove (Sep 24, 2003)

I have an Eclipse 5423 and and 8423 and they both match perfectly - they kick some serious butt sound quality wise - little bit of brushed alum. to match the brushed trim kit as well.


----------



## mkscott2 (Mar 7, 2002)

*Re: (NCTIfun)*

I actually just installed a Kenwood KDC MPV-622. With the variable color display, I found a shade of blue that matches the MKIV blue quite nicely. It has MP3 and has been able to play anything I have thrown at it. I also have Infinity Kappa component speakers. They sounded good when I had the OEM unit in...when I installed the Kenwood unit, there was a 100% improvement. Oh, I didn't like the silver finish of the face, so I taped it off and sprayed it black with trim paint- now it looks perfect! Explain how to post pics, and I will do so.


----------

